# Part Livery Prices...



## strange (27 October 2011)

After a major dispute with neighbours (who own livery yard horses are currently on) we've been given notice and so are desperately seeking another yard. Very annoying as yard is right behind house and so convenient, didn't need mum to give a lift etc. Oh well, such is life...

Moving from £25 DIY to part livery has made us both go  at the prices and wonder if they're normal...

So for you lot on part livery, how much would you expect to pay for the following...

Part Livery:

-Feed in morning and evening
-Rug change
-Turnout at 9
-Bring in at 3:30

Facilities:

-20x60 floodlit arena with good surface - have to pay 50p for lights
-Allround summer turnout, winter can be allowed too. Normal winter turnout is 9-3:30, with no hay allowed out in fields. Grazing looks a little sparse in winter...
-Turnout either in pairs or threes
-Decent sized stable in American barn
-Jumping paddock in summer, lots of jumps used in arena in winter
-Trailer parking
-Hay/haylage included
-Have to buy their bedding (woodchip) as £6 a bale
-People seem very friendly, most are on full livery so yard quite quiet. Lots of oppurtunities to ride other horses too!
-Someone on yard at all times
-Wash down/clipping area

Just wondering how much you would be happy to pay for that, and if I'm just used to a DIYers bill! Thank you


----------



## quirky (27 October 2011)

Bedding is included in my part livery, as is morning muck out. I only have to skip out when I go up.

I pay £65/ week


----------



## Snowysadude (27 October 2011)

Whereabouts in the country are you? Last yard I was on was £75 p/w with similar facilities etc but did include one bale of shavings a week (had to pay for extras though!). That was in Leics. Worked on quite a few yards in this area (Herts/Bucks) and they can be anywhere from £75-£150 a week for part livery, dependant on facilities and reputation! The yard I work on currently is £125 a week for ad lib straw (can buy shavings at own cost), hay/haylage, feed and all care (turn out/in, rugs, stable mucked out daily with rubber matting). Lovely people and very well run so yard is full with happy liveries due to this .


----------



## AMH (27 October 2011)

I'm on a great yard with a floodlit school and pay £120 a week, which includes bedding, hay, hard feed, muck out, all year turnout - basically, I just turn up and ride. 

It's more than I've paid before but it's worth every single penny


----------



## noodle_ (27 October 2011)

probs about 75 a week?

i pay 35 a week for stable/grazing (single)/amazing outdoor, tackroom, brew room (with a heater = luxury  ) jump field, all year turnout etc

I buy in all my own beddib/hay etc - owners put out for me in a morning but i leave her rugs on at night (she lives in a turnout) as its easier all round.


----------



## Rockchick (27 October 2011)

I am on part livery (full livery in week & DIY at weekends) and pay £70 per horse per week, for this price i get

Full care mon-fri (i only have to ride)
unlimited hay/haylege/ shavings 
All hard feed
use of a floodlit all weather arena + full course of showjumps (if i want them)
all year turnout in small groups on good grazing that is maintained and looked after (seperate summer and winter paddocks)
immaculate secure yard - CCTV/ key fob entry, owner on site
miles and miles of off road hacking (no need to touch a road unless you want to)

fantastic owner and other liveries (yard only takes 12 horses)


----------



## ihatework (27 October 2011)

I pay £114pw for proper part livery.

I'd class what you describe as assisted DIY, that aside I would expect to pay in the region of

£60-70 for what you describe


----------



## Frumpoon (27 October 2011)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## strange (27 October 2011)

Okay am feeling much better - yard is £40 p/w! 

Am Cheshire way Frumpoon


----------



## Syrah (27 October 2011)

Bargain, especially for Cheshire.  Whereabouts in Cheshire?


----------



## cazzaroogie (27 October 2011)

I charge £50 per week and for that its feeding and rug change am and letting in pm (mon-fri) Normal facilities school etc and horses turned out 6-4 everyday. I havent put my prices up in over 6 years and still people think its expensive!!! We are near hook hampshire


----------



## noodle_ (27 October 2011)

strange said:



			Okay am feeling much better - yard is £40 p/w! 

Am Cheshire way Frumpoon 

Click to expand...

im in cheshire too... so yeah 40pw is a bargain!!

spesh including hay!


I used to get mine in with my bill but tbh i kinda like being organised and buying in my own and choosing my supplier  

hence loving where i am now


----------



## T-Bag (28 October 2011)

strange said:



			After a major dispute with neighbours (who own livery yard horses are currently on) we've been given notice and so are desperately seeking another yard. Very annoying as yard is right behind house and so convenient, didn't need mum to give a lift etc. Oh well, such is life...

Moving from £25 DIY to part livery has made us both go  at the prices and wonder if they're normal...

So for you lot on part livery, how much would you expect to pay for the following...

Part Livery:

-Feed in morning and evening
-Rug change
-Turnout at 9
-Bring in at 3:30

Facilities:

-20x60 floodlit arena with good surface - have to pay 50p for lights
-Allround summer turnout, winter can be allowed too. Normal winter turnout is 9-3:30, with no hay allowed out in fields. Grazing looks a little sparse in winter...
-Turnout either in pairs or threes
-Decent sized stable in American barn
-Jumping paddock in summer, lots of jumps used in arena in winter
-Trailer parking
-Hay/haylage included
-Have to buy their bedding (woodchip) as £6 a bale
-People seem very friendly, most are on full livery so yard quite quiet. Lots of oppurtunities to ride other horses too!
-Someone on yard at all times
-Wash down/clipping area

Just wondering how much you would be happy to pay for that, and if I'm just used to a DIYers bill! Thank you 

Click to expand...


You really get all that for £40!!!!!!!!!!

How can they be making any money!!


----------



## OldNag (28 October 2011)

I'm about to start paying £105 pw but I think that pretty much includes everything and there are good arena facilities.  The only thing we haven't got is an indoor school.
I looked at another yard locally and that worked out at £85 pw but didn't have the facilities this one has (huge outdoor arena etc).


----------



## T-Bag (28 October 2011)

OldNag said:



			I'm about to start paying £105 pw but I think that pretty much includes everything and there are good arena facilities.  The only thing we haven't got is an indoor school.
I looked at another yard locally and that worked out at £85 pw but didn't have the facilities this one has (huge outdoor arena etc).
		
Click to expand...

and are you in the same area?


----------



## lar (28 October 2011)

I'm in Wirral (so similiar-ish area) and paying £70 pw for similar facilities/service although I get feed/shavings included in that price.  but £40 a week looks like an absolute bargain (and being a cynic I'd be looking for the catch...)


----------



## OldNag (28 October 2011)

T-Bag said:



			and are you in the same area?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I should have said, thought it was on my profile but it isn't.  No I'm in Oxfordshire, don't know if that is generally more expensive or cheaper than OP's area?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (28 October 2011)

At the minute mine is £84 per week and next year will be going up to £93 per week.

For this I get:-

Feed in morning
Feet picked out in morning/evening
Rug change [if necessary/time of year]
Turnout/bring in [at the mo my boy is out from 3.30pm - 8am, so if out overnight he is brought in and vice versa]
Full muck out
Includes all hay, bedding [straw] and hard feed [supplements to be provided by you]
If they haven't been turned out, they get another skip out in the evening
Large indoor school
Regular outdoor school
Full set jumps
Secure alarmed tack room
Toilets
YO lives on site as does lady who actually owns land
Lorry/trailer parking
Plenty of storage
Also have outdoor cross country course and access to awesome hacking 

Think that is it!  I am in Buckinghamshire, so there is a premium here but I am very happy with what I have got and the yard is brilliant


----------



## leah_x (28 October 2011)

I pay £55 a week. For this I get;
Horse fed morning and evening.
Hayed in the evening.
Haylege included.
One bale of shavings a week.
Full use of facilities (huge indoor school, outdoor school and loads of hacking)
Rug changes & turnout from 8am - 2pm.
And cheap vet bills as vet comes once a fortnight so no call out fee 
And cheaper farrier costs as get yard discount. We have over 60 horses so when farrier does loads at once he does a little discount!
Bargain I think compared to other yards I've seen charging £100pw!!


----------



## galaxy (28 October 2011)

£40 round here wouldn't even get you DIY with hay!!

Part (although with bedding) is £110/week.


----------



## BorgRae (28 October 2011)

Blackpool and the surrounding areas generally charge around £40 to £45 per week for assisted DIY/Part Livery depending on how you want to look at it!). So £40 is about right from my point of view...

At my old yard I was getting what you get, plus a skip out every day for £52 

However, I've just moved to a very expensive yard (compared to my normal £50 a week) and the "hidden extras" are a shock 

Be sure to find out if there is a limit to how much hayledge you get and if you have to pay for extra lb's, if you have to pay for electric (for the kettle?! indoor lights etc), if you have to pay for additional bringing in etc..

All of this soon adds up! Trust me!! 

ETA - The £40 - £45 also includes bedding around here!! Cheap as chips! HOWEVER... most yards around here have rubbish turnout and pretty much all of them have no winter turnout, so I guess the price reflects in that?! The curse of living in Blackpool (not much grass, but there's a beach!! lol)


----------



## Fatpants (28 October 2011)

I'm on assisted DIY on the Leics/Warwickshire border.

£60 pw.

Turn out/bring in 7 days
1 bag of bedding  (waste from saw mill - nice though no metal bits in it)
Haylage (at pre-agreed weight - it's checked)
1 rug change
Turn out boots put on (if required - not taken off)
Fed am & pm - (feeds must be left made up - no feed provided by yard)
20 x 40 sand school - gets a bit boggy when heavily rained on
£1 per hour, for frankly, quite rubbish lighting- LOTS of shadows.
4 horse open walker - charge per usage extra (cant remember what it is - dont use it)
Grazing - lovely old turf BUT small paddocks - in same sex pairs - posts with elec tape
Hardly any storage


My old yard in NW Leics assisted DIY £49 per week.

Turn out/Bring In Mon-Fri
Rugs changed in and out
Boots put on
Feet picked
Hay and straw included - no real weight limit set - just take sensible amounts
20 x 40 Menage with super floodlighting at no extra cost
4 horse covered, lit walker - some usage per week included in bill. Nominal fee for extra times
Secure alarmed tack room
LOADS of secure storage
HUGE paddocks - all post and railed - grazing in same sex pairs (or 3 by agreement)

I only left becuase I moved home and it's too far away to commute


----------



## strange (28 October 2011)

Been told there's no limit of haylage, just be sensible with it - only hav 14.2 connie/TB who lives off thin air so she'll be getting a few strands a night... 

Only hidden extra is pay for lights, 50p gets 2 hours. No indoor school but pony is youngster so barely needs riding at all. 

Oh and extra for weekend turnout, but we live about 5mins away by car so that's no problem...

Thanks everyone! Shall report back to mum and tell her how much everyone else would pay, I'm sure she'll feel a bit better


----------



## luce1 (28 October 2011)

Hello, 
The list of stuff you put down covers me on Assisted DIY and I pay £185 a month...


----------



## T-Bag (28 October 2011)

strange said:



			Shall report back to mum and tell her how much everyone else would pay, I'm sure she'll feel a bit better 

Click to expand...

A bit better, she is getting a steal  it's prices like those that keep livery prices down which means other livery can't make money or invest in their yard!!


----------



## rising_promise (28 October 2011)

I am in Tunbridge Wells in Kent and pay £300 pcm for assisted DIY/ part.

Yard is predominantly part livery so horsey is treated like one of those but I muck her out and ride after work.

Includes: 
feed/ t/o am with rug change if needed
Bring in/ hose legs if muddy
Unlimited haylage
Bedding (unlimited straw or 1 bale of shavings a week)
All hard feed
All year t/o (will be limited to approx 4/5 hrs in depths of winter but out everyday, even in the snow)
Hay given in the afternoons if they come in early
All hard feeds/ haynets made up for me (with supps in that I buy)
30 x 50 rubber school
Good hacking

No extra charges at all apart from £3 per day for her to be mucked out if I can't make it.

I'm happy with that for the area I'm in. Been there for a long time and completely trust everyone


----------



## Daytona (28 October 2011)

My yard charges £295 for that plus extra for bedding which works out about £40 pm and hay is included but extra for hayledge . With hv 64 x 20 indoor same size outdoor dressage school and a similar size outdoor jumping paddock.


----------

